# Fishing in Palacios



## danceswithsuckers (Jun 17, 2004)

I'm staying in Palacios this weekend at the Luther Hotel on the bay. Has anyone ever fished in this area? What are some good spots?

I know there is a fishing pier near by, is it any good? Any recommendations would be awesome. Thanks!


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

*no luck*

i have only tried the pavilion with no luck. i don't like it because there are no rails. maybe others can tell you how they did. you can try the colorado river where it intersects fm 521. they have a couple of piers there and some *****. they like fish (hardheads) and will take it out of your hand. be careful of alligators though. we caught gafftop, trout, and skip jacks there at night. let me know how, where you do. good luck, man.


----------



## saltyfeet (Mar 19, 2009)

*public pier*

if you go east from the luther hotel, then north a couple blocks on bay blvd. you will find a public fishing pier, i fished there last august and caught a few specks, and a bunch of sand trout. the specks hit lil speck rigs in glow, and sparkle jigs. also west of town past the harbor then south on marine center rd. waded the flats. be careful there the bottom is full of junk. and soft in places.


----------



## Gorda Fisher (Aug 19, 2005)

*Luther Hotel.....*

watch for the ghosts..:ac550:

There are 3 piers and some lighted jetties, ride around you'll find some kind of fish- probably dinks but there are fish around.


----------



## danceswithsuckers (Jun 17, 2004)

Ghosts????!!! What ghosts??

So, I am gathering that the fishing from the piers may not be spectacular huh?

How far away is Matagorda from Palacios? Maybe I could drive there on Saturday.


----------



## TJB (Sep 17, 2008)

:texasflag Matagorda is about 30 miles from Palacios, just go north on hwy 35 turn right on FM 521 take it to Wadsworth then turn right on hwy 60 it will take you into Matagorda go over the new bridge and you have it made. I was down there this past Saturday and Monday and had no luck.


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

I don't care for fishing in Palacios.....go to POC or stay back up the coast in Matagorda. Tons of gaff top in Palacios this year for some reason.


----------



## apslp (Jul 1, 2008)

you can always ride over to Keller Bay. Head toward Port Lavaca on 35 then you will make a left on 159 or 172 ( cant remember ) drive all the way down to the park ( dead end ) you can wade there.


----------



## hvfd1610 (Mar 26, 2009)

YES wedge does not like Palacios. More room for me


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

try oyster lake! gravel parking you can fish off or wade! not too far.... 
its the yellow pin on map...hope this helps and good luck


----------



## Gorda Fisher (Aug 19, 2005)

*So....*

did you see the ghosts? Catch any fish?


----------



## danceswithsuckers (Jun 17, 2004)

No ghosts, but we did get some fish.

Fished the big lighted pier with the gazebo Friday night without any luck. Was using live shrimp and cut bait. Saw one group of kids catch a Big Black Drum on light tackle. Bunch of very rude people on the pier at night, really poor fishermen/women.

We fished the smaller lighted pier by the Baptist encampment Saturday night and caught tons of specks. Most were too small, be we kept some keepers. Same pier during the day, we caught nothing. 

The people in Palacios, especially the management of the Luther Hotel and the Outrigger Grill are awesome people. Super friendly and helpful. Pretty much the whole town is just very full of hospitality. Some of the people visiting there, not so much.


----------



## polacko (Jun 24, 2009)

The pier with the gazebo never produces. The East bay pier and the pier by the baptist encampment are the best. Also try Spec rigs on the 3rd spur west of the pier in front of the Luther.
The Luther is interesting. Try to stay on the top floor. My oldest stayed there last year and swears its haughted. HAHA.


----------



## bluegrendel (Oct 31, 2007)

*Oyster Lake*



bobbyoshay said:


> try oyster lake! gravel parking you can fish off or wade! not too far....
> its the yellow pin on map...hope this helps and good luck


When you fish Oyster Lake, do you wade in the lake or in the bay near the lake? How about in the 'bayou' between the bay and the lake? It looks like the lake might be pretty muddy.

Thanks, Leni


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

Just out in front of the Baptist Encampment used to be an old reef made of tires. It usually held a few specks. My grandpa used to run a bait camp at Oyster Lake many years ago. Fish off the point where it channels from the bay to the lake. Plenty of oysters, hence the name, wear tough wade shoes. I used to always whack a couple of flatties with yellow and white spec rigs. pm me if you need local info I went to school at Tidehaven and used to travel back and forth from Oyster Lake. Not trying to hi-jack your thread but does anyone remember when they used to have the boat races on July 4?


----------



## Gorda Fisher (Aug 19, 2005)

*Thats what i used to say...*



polacko said:


> The pier with the gazebo never produces. The East bay pier and the pier by the baptist encampment are the best. Also try Spec rigs on the 3rd spur west of the pier in front of the Luther.
> The Luther is interesting. Try to stay on the top floor. My oldest stayed there last year and swears its haughted. HAHA.


"Im NOT walking way out on that pier"-- until one night me and a buddy caught our limit in about 30 minutes.


----------



## trout chaser (Oct 21, 2005)

Forgot all about the boat races. We went before, I think around 1978 or so.


----------



## Hdfisher427 (Jul 7, 2008)

polacko said:


> The pier with the gazebo never produces. The East bay pier and the pier by the baptist encampment are the best. Also try Spec rigs on the 3rd spur west of the pier in front of the Luther.
> The Luther is interesting. Try to stay on the top floor. My oldest stayed there last year and swears its haughted. HAHA.


Where is the east bay pier? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

bluegrendel said:


> When you fish Oyster Lake, do you wade in the lake or in the bay near the lake? How about in the 'bayou' between the bay and the lake? It looks like the lake might be pretty muddy.
> 
> Thanks, Leni


I fished the bay and the channel but i was in a kayak! The channel from the lake to the bay was hard bottom. i had been told to try the lake but didnt make it back in there as i was short on time and got a late start. People where there wading into the bay. water didnt look too dirty coming in from the lake from what i saw....

threw everything i possibly could and saw many fish......but didnt catch a thing! fish where everywhere though


----------

